# Trying to find Pygmy sunfish



## AlexFeather (5 Jul 2021)

Does anybody know of any shops or breeders that are selling pygmy sunfish (Elassoma evergladi) very interested in getting a pair but struggling to find them for sale anywhere.


----------



## dw1305 (5 Jul 2021)

H all, 
Welcome to UKAPS.


AlexFeather said:


> Does anybody know of any shops or breeders that are selling pygmy sunfish (Elassoma evergladi) very interested in getting a pair but struggling to find them for sale anywhere.


You could try Colin Dunlop (The Fish Hut on Facebook).

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (6 Jul 2021)

Hi all, 
"Aqualife Leyland" might be another option. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## MirandaB (6 Jul 2021)

Aqualife usually have them and I've bought from Wildwoods in the past but just to warn you in my experience they don't travel well if you're buying online.


----------



## AlexFeather (6 Jul 2021)

Many thanks all, will give aqualife a call and hope they have a pair in


----------



## MirandaB (6 Jul 2021)

AlexFeather said:


> Many thanks all, will give aqualife a call and hope they have a pair in


I'd go for at least 2f/1m if not more females ideally as the males can be quite persistent when it comes to breeding.


----------



## Gill (6 Jul 2021)

I had a quick scan of Band, and did not see any on there for you. I know someone in Shrewsbury that bought some last year, will message them for you.


----------



## Gill (6 Jul 2021)

@AlexFeather - yep he just taken 8 males to Aqualife Leyland last week, so they should still have some. He has kept a trio to hopefully restart the breeding this year.


----------



## AlexFeather (7 Jul 2021)

@Gill Thankyou very much, that’s much appriciated, and Thankyou for the advice, I will go to aqualife this weekend and pick some up, hopefully they will have some females aswell, I would like to breed them myself


----------



## louis_last (9 Jul 2021)

I spent a good while looking for these not long ago, they were another fish along with female scarlet badis that proved quite hard to find in the UK but which was common in Germany when I was over there.
If you manage to find any I'd love to hear about your attempts breeding them. I recently managed to breed my scarlet badis which are quite comparable in terms of size, diet and temperament so I have plenty of cultures of small livefoods on the go. If you need any drop me a PM, I'll only charge you postage as long as you document your breeding attempt here as I'm very curious. I've heard these are even harder to wean onto frozen and dry foods than badis but they are beautiful fish.


----------



## Samala (20 Jul 2021)

MirandaB said:


> in my experience they don't travel well if you're buying online.


Agreed. I've collected two of the local pygmy species and had losses when traveling just an hour or so by car. 

Kept them in a temp controlled environment, large bucket with bubbler, plants for cover and lid for darkness. This approach worked fine for transporting wild seahorses, butterfly fish, mangrove killies, and others from local Florida waters, but not the pygmies. 

Quite delicate species. I didn't have luck with establishing a colony either time.


----------

